# Why was my post moved ?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Once again I see the mods have shifted a post of mine !

Jesus I had already listed in the wanted section, the post running here was doing no harm, honestly, its a bloody joke at times !

It's here if anyone wants a look or to comment !

I'll wait to be shafted !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gordon your such a rascal at times


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Kurt I fail to see what the issue was !
That's the trouble with the forum, it's not policed the same throughout :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it was a request for a MK1 to buy and it was turning into a mine's for sale and discussion so it was merged, simple really and it can continue in that section

thanks


----------

